# A Heaping Dessert Spoonful



## T D (Apr 21, 2012)

Buddy of mine dug this today.  Anybody know what it is?  Thanks!


----------



## T D (Apr 21, 2012)

x


----------



## T D (Apr 21, 2012)

It has 1-12 around the top rim.


----------



## athometoo (Apr 21, 2012)

its a wyeth dose cup/cap . came in 2 sizes that i know of .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 21, 2012)

> It has 1-12 around the top rim.


Which is actually the bottom rim.[]
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-510556/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#510563


----------



## T D (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## judu (Apr 21, 2012)

hey tom, i dug one of those too and when i researched i found out what all those numbers are on the base..the cap fits on the top of the bottle and you were supposed to turn the cap to line up an arrow with the number(for what time you were supposed to take your next dose)...i always thought those were pretty cool...


----------



## T D (Apr 21, 2012)

Really cool.  I wish I had dug it-


----------

